# tow vehicle question



## boozer45 (Aug 29, 2003)

So glad to find this forum. We're going to look at Outbacks in the morning.
Got my heart set on the 28BH-S. I believe this unit will weigh around 6000# ready to camp. I have the 2003 F150 supercrew 4.6L 3.55. Cat scaled at 5050# driver only. Question, anyone know if I'm bitting off more than my truck can chew? 90% of our camping trips will be in Texas. No doubt I'm at the max GCWR.
May be considering the 25RS-S because it's 1000# lighter than the 28BH-S.
Thanks a million


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome boozer45, you probably would do all right on flat ground but your are really pushing it when it comes to hills. I have a 25FB and loaded to the max is 5500 Lbs that I use to pull with a 5.3ltr Yukon and it did fine. I moved up to a 6.0ltr 2500HD and it pulls that trailer like an empty aluminum can.







Any way looks like you just bought the truck so you might look at the 25RS-S. Another thing, I never pull with my holding tanks full and we only take what we need on trips, keeps the weight down from that gross figure.


----------



## boozer45 (Aug 29, 2003)

Vern
If I buy the '04 F250 6.0L PSD, would I still need to invest in an equilizer hitch, and sway control?
I would like to believe that this truck would handle the 28BH-S without all that stuff.
Watcha think?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

boozer45, the truck would handle the 28BH-S without all that stuff but with it you would have a more stable and controlled tow. My truck can pull my Outback without all that stuff but I prefer to have as much control as I can when towing.


----------



## mbeatty (Aug 24, 2003)

My equipment is in my sig line below. I think the 4.6L might be a little on the weak side, and am glad I decided on the 5.3L V-8. Otherwise I'd hate to think about the strain I'd have put on my vehicle in altitude and mountains. If you stay in TX, you may not have that, but you do have the heat factor.

It might work, but you could be putting undue stress on your drive train. I've decided to always have about 15-20% more towing capacity than what I tow, to allow for future wear and stress on the vehicle. It's my feeling that as an engine wears, it gradually has reduced HP and engine torque, meaning towing capacity will fall from the manufacturers recommendation. I don't know if they are liberal or conservative on rated capacities, but I'm going on the safe side.


----------



## boozer45 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks to all,
I know what I need to do, but just seem to waffle back and forth. Just can't seem to justify the purchase of the trailer I want (28BH-S) and trade a perfectly great F150 for the F250. 
I know a lawyer or two who would love to handle an accident case whereby owner failed to follow spec's that cause mayhem on the highway. Bye Bye life savings.......and maybe, freedom! That's what worries more than the mountains and timely arrival to CG's.
Thanks again, you guys are spot on as far as the other advise I've been getting. For every vote for the set up with the F150, and have 5 votes for the set up with the F250. 
As my father-in-law told me, one can't justify the cost of RV'ing, question is do you enjoy it? if so, do it!..........it's just money, [email protected]%!


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi - we're towing the 25rs-s with a F250 diesel crewcab without special hitches or sway. Haven't had any problems at all even towing in the mountains. The trailer sits level with the truck and is way under towing specs. Just have to remember to load some hitch weight as the trailer is a bit "rear" heavy with the slide and can bounce if we forget to move weight forward. Have been thinking about adding a sway bar, but after reading all the posts on another forum, kind of confused whether it is really worth it.


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

We have the 28RLS listed in sig, and I use a Reese Friction Sway Bar. have used it on a 21 footer, 2 25 footers , a 27 footer , and now this outback, which measures right at 32 feet bumper to tongue. have only towed the Outback home from KY. but was a 2 1/2 hr pull. with the sway controil, and chain likks in the 5th link( dealer advised) , it pulled like a dream.better than the 27' Salem it replaced.My vote is to use some type of Sway control , no matter what TV you use!!


----------



## skylady (Nov 10, 2003)

At this point I know absolutely nothing and my husband isn't one to do research so it will be up to me. I don't have much info but I'll give you what I have and see if you can answer my question.

2003 Toyota Tundra V-8, able to tow 7,200 lbs.
Looking at the Outback 5th wheel total dry weight 5780 
Only two of us and would be using it for 2-4 day trips (normally) occasionally longer (one salesman said we would probably never pack over 1,000 lbs, correct?)
Mostly flat but some trips will be over mountains

So, as an uneducated person planning to buy a 5th wheel does anyone think this combination will work weight wise?

Thanks so much for your input


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

When it comes to towing, more than enough seems to always be better than not enough vehicle.. We're using an F250 crew-cab diesel to tow a 25-rs-s with a dry weight of nearly 4,500 and a "wet" weight of 6,000. While I'm sure we could tow that trailer with a smaller and shorter vehicle, there is a "comfort" factor that's very nice. Especially since sometimes I end up towing it myself. 
I think there's some sort of formula for fifth wheels regarding pin weight and towing so I'd put this question to those on the Open Road Forum. The "weight police" will be able to give you a better answer.


----------

